#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Summer training report in bsnl pdf download

## shivi.attitude

Here is the report of summer training done in BSNL..

Basic Objective of this training is that is to know how the work is performed in the company.Theoritical Knowledge is not sufficient for understanding in better way.Practical Knowledge is also essential..

Please see the attached file along with this in order to view the whole content.





  Similar Threads: alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer training report at bharti axa life insurance pdf download Summer training report on cash management pdf download Project Report Of Summer Training In Tata Tele Services Pdf Download Summer training report in appollo  hospital pdf download

----------


## Deadboy

Thanks friend...  :):

----------


## sharma0712

would you please provide me fake bsnl certificate too...

----------


## adrean

please provide the password...

----------


## shaily jain

thanks  :): ) for so useful information

----------


## Barkha21

Ohk thnq for the pdf

----------

